# New guitar pieces please.



## malc (Apr 19, 2018)

Anybody writing transparent stuff ensemble or solo [or write one now?]


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

I have, theme and variations for solo guitar. Wrote it a few years ago. I'm not entirely satisfied with it, but I think it has some cool parts.


__
https://soundcloud.com/pekka-koivisto%2Ftheme-and-variations-for-guitar-solo


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

pkoi said:


> I have, theme and variations for solo guitar. Wrote it a few years ago. I'm not entirely satisfied with it, but I think it has some cool parts.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/pekka-koivisto%2Ftheme-and-variations-for-guitar-solo


Interesting harmony.


----------



## malc (Apr 19, 2018)

Nice spatial feel , sensitivity , tempo subtlety ,i was hoping for a score [or is that just cheeky?]


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi, sorry for replying so late. I somehow missed this reply earlier. Naturally I can provide the score, it should be attached to this message.

Regards,

Pekka


----------



## malc (Apr 19, 2018)

Seems quite do-able , have you put it on youtube , or musescore?


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

I don't have it on youtube but check the audio link above.


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------

